
Ask HN: Review my startup - XZ Backup - coreyrecvlohe
XZ Backup is a White Label, or Private Label, Online Backup Solutions stack for Managed Service Providers, Systems Integrators, Value Added Resellers, and Internet Service Providers.<p>Using an Infrastructure-as-a-Service model, partners benefit from a completely transparent turnkey platform that seamlessly integrates billing, support ticket, and account management consoles; with the added advantage of Branding the software with their company name and logos.<p>Software features include NSA-level encryption, archival management, incremental in-file delta, continuous data protection, as well as support for all major databases and operating systems environments.<p>No Contracts, No Branding Fees.<p>http://www.xzbackup.com
======
cperciva
_Software features include NSA-level encryption_

Really? Tell me more. What block cipher are you using? In which mode? How do
you manage IVs? How do you manage keys? If you use passwords/passphrases, what
KDF do you use? How do you guarantee the integrity of archives? What defences
do you have in place against side channel attacks? Can I see the source code?

~~~
coreyrecvlohe
We support 128-bit and 256-bit encryption. We have no access to the keys. In
the event that any of our customers lost their encryption phrase, we would not
be able to restore the data.

edit: Well we also take operational and technical security precautions to
validate our data integrity on a real-time basis. Our facilities are monitored
on hardware and network levels 24/7/365. And we meet Federal HIPAA guidelines
for privacy and security.

~~~
cperciva
Ok, you answered about half of the first question. Not good enough.

If you really had "NSA-level" encryption you'd be able to do a lot better than
that. (Unless your answer was "I can't discuss that and this product is only
available to US government employees with the appropriate security
clearances", of course.)

------
jacquesm
The testimonials on each page make it look fake, anybody could have written
those.

------
coreyrecvlohe
Link: <http://www.xzbackup.com>

